# Tool rehab color question



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

Just curious, when you guys rehab old tools, do you repaint it the original color or do you customize? When I first got started in the cabinet shops I bought some old Stanley planes and totally restored them and tuned them up. Because we had a couple of guys working there that made a habit of borrowing other people's tools, without permission, I painted all my planes bright yellow and did all the lettering in black. I could tell from across the shop when they had one of my planes. Most of the other tools that I restored got the same treatment. I recently restored a 1956 Delta 14" bandsaw. I repainted the guards Hunter green, because I liked it. I haven't changed anything but color. Makes it seem more like "mine" now. Just a little customized, adding my own touch. I don't really care about collectability, nothing that has any real value was customized. Am I alone or do you add your own touch to your restorations?


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

I've played a little with painting my planes different colors. I've painted a black Stanley 220 silver, and a Buck Bros jack plane a hammered bronze, but nothing yellow! Of course, if I were in your situation working with others, I'd definitely consider it. Or paint them bright pink so that they'd be embarrassed to take my tools.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

For me it depends. If I'm restoring a plane that I'm going to keep as a user, its probably going to be powder coated whatever color I like that day. If its one I'm going to resell, I have it rejapanned.


----------



## jtbinvalrico (Nov 28, 2011)

The original paint on this DP in 1942 was a blue with a hint of purple in it. I thought that black would compliment the utilitarian style of this old machine:

















Others I've redone to near original:

















Sometimes I make up a color scheme that seems to suit the machine:

















I am presently hunting for a Craftsman "150" drill press…...I look forward to doing that in "power bronze."


----------



## mattshack (Dec 3, 2009)

I restored a 1930's Delta band saw and kept it the original grey. I then restored a 1950's Craftsman bad saw and decided to paint it red and white instead of the original blue. I think that adding some customization of a tool through color is a good idea. As long as you like it that is all that matters.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

If I took my tools to a site like you do, I'd paint as you are. I typically go the traditional route, but once in a while I'll veer off the beaten path.

http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/28472

http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/24099

I'm not sure yellow would my choice, but I'd love some photo's to see if you've changed my mind.


----------



## northeaster (Jul 30, 2011)

jtb, those machines look beautifully done. What kind of paint did you use and how was it applied?


----------



## jtbinvalrico (Nov 28, 2011)

Anything cast iron I just do with Krylon rattlecan…..black satin for the drill press and smoke grey for the cast parts of the lathe. The old Cman bandsaw was also done in rattlecan spray, but I spent some time hunting down a dark gray that nearly matched the original and the plastic wheel guard. The cast body of the bandsaw is actually pretty smooth, and merited a bit more attention. I primed and sprayed it, then I did some wet-sanding and polishing compound.

The motor and belt guard of the lathe were sanded to metal, primed, wet-sanded, painted numerous coats of automotive gloss black, wet-sanded, then polished out.

If its something that I want to wet-sand and polish out, I'll try to use an automotive paint. Otherwise Kryon works well too, especially if you are wanting a flat or satin finish.


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

Finally got some pictures of the yellow planes. I definitely knew these were mine! I did #3 thru #8, don't have a #1 or #2 but bought a LN #1 figuring it was cheaper!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for the photos. They look great, but I think I'll stay way from the yellow. 

You didn't paint the LN #1 yellow, did you?


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Say it isn't so!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

i just did a rockwell / delta jointer and the CRC brand spray paint in Machine Grey is almos ta dead match to the original colors. Ive left all my hand planes simply derusted no paint … i like to show the age of those old warriors.


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

No paint on the LN!!! That would be a capital offense! The LN stays inside the house, on a shelf in the living room. It's too pretty to go in the toolbox! I use it but that one is special, my wife bought that for me after I went through chemo. Every time I use it, it reminds me how lucky I am to be here! 3 years cancer free!!! Now that I'm retired and don't have to worry about someone else using my planes, the yellow makes it easier to find them when I can't remember where I put them!


----------



## kranker1450 (Dec 28, 2011)

CJ

sounds like you have a great women to share your life with. congrats on the 3yrs free!!! I paint my tools whatever color i think makes them look good.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

glad to hear your cancer free. And glad to hear the LN has a nice place to hang out.

I do like how you've highlighted the lettering, but yellow?

To be honest, each time I look, it become less overpowering. A few more times and I'll be looking for a can of yellow paint.


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

Not sure why I picked yellow except it's bright. The problem is I'm a Cleveland Browns fan and I live halfway between Cleveland and Pittsburgh. My wife is a Steelers fan and those are Steeler colors. Never thought of that until I had a few done and it was too late to change. I even drove a yellow and black CJ5 back then, covered with Browns stickers! After 25+ years of using them, I've gotten used to the color, but if I had it all to do again, I'd paint them all ORANGE and BROWN!!!


----------

